# suchmaschinen



## evilash (20. September 2001)

Hu, 
Ich benutz Hauptsächlich Helloengines um meine Seiten in die Suchmaschinen einzutragen...Allerdings klappt des ned immer, oder die Seiten werden mit dem selben Schlüsselwort in verschiedenen Suchmaschinen unterschiedlich gefunden, oder manchmal überhauptnich gefunden... 

Gibts da irgendwelche Tricks, um die Suchmaschinen auszutricksen, oder irgendwelche bessere Programme für die Eintragung in Suchmaschninen ? 

oder irgendwelche Tricks bei dem Erstellen von meta tags usw.


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. September 2001)

*100 Runden Batt...*

es gibt noch promoware und rankware die auch altavista austricksen können. tipps gibt es auf den typischen webmasterseiten.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. September 2001)

*Bitte bewerten ...*

von helloengines muss ich dir abraten. echt beschissene ergebnisse.
hatte mal 6 domains anzumelden, und dadurch auch mit einigen progs das versucht.

naja, addweb ist ok, aber das beste ist, du machst das per hand, soviel arbeit das auch ist, du bekommst das beste ergebnis und kannst sicher gehen, das deine seiten auch wirklich eingetragen wurden.

http://www.suchmaschine.de oder http://www.suchmaschinen.de oder so ka mehr so genau, gibt es glaub ich ein suchmaschinen ranking. also bei den 20 meist besuchten  seiten anmelden. und dann vielleicht mit nem tool oder von hand nach ca. 3 wochen gegenprüfen, ob die daten auch angenommen wurden von den suchmaschinen.

ach ja .. nicht zu oft hintereinander reggen, da sonst die domains in den suchmaschinen wieder gekillt werden.


----------



## evilash (24. September 2001)

@ und was sind dann solche typischen webmasterseiten ?? 
kannst du mir da mal eine geben ?


@TTrek naja nur in 2000 suchmaschinen sich per hand anzumelden ist ziemlich bescheuert :/

also wie ich gemerkt hab, kann man zB mit Meta tags recht wenig bewirken...also wo genau sind da tricks...kapier das ned ...


----------



## Robert Fischer (24. September 2001)

z.b. ideenreich.com    dynamic-webpages.com  usw.


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

2000 suchmaschinene musst du ja auch nicht vornehmen, ich denke wenn du die 10-20 populärsten per hand machst und den rest anders, dann lüppt dat...


----------



## evilash (25. September 2001)

thx 

ja, bloss is das für Kunden, und die wollen halt überall zu finden sein


----------



## Robert Fischer (25. September 2001)

na dann am besten genauso erklären, denn die besucher, welche man über die suchmaschinen bekommt, kommen sowieso zu 95% über google, altavista und lycos. spezielle einträge in katalogen sind sowieso viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Klon (25. September 2001)

Es gibt einige gute Seiten die gegen Geld Einträge vornehmen und wenn der Kunde unter die Top100 will sollte seine Page über ein Angebot der jeweiligen Suchmaschine eingetragen werden, erklär dem Kunden halt das das Geld kostet und er nicht kostenlos ein hohes Ranking erreicht. Das ist für jeden Kunden verständlich.

Google und die anderen "High-Traffic" Sites achten besonders auf Suchwörter im Title der Seiten also sollte auch auf der Seite auf die Position signifikanter Begriffe geachtet werden.

Beste Grüße,
Klon


----------



## evilash (25. September 2001)

wisst ihr, ob dieses promoware was taugt ? oder is das dass selbe wie Helloengines ?!


----------



## tomkruse (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lUpuS _
> *2000 suchmaschinene musst du ja auch nicht vornehmen, ich denke wenn du die 10-20 populärsten per hand machst und den rest anders, dann lüppt dat... *



Vor allem gibt es überhaupt keine 2000 Suchmaschinen. Ein Großteil davon sind Linklisten und die sind nicht wirklich wichtig.

Wichtig ist, daß Du in Google, Altavista, Lycos & Co drinnen bist und das geht relativ leicht. Ideal wäre noch, eine Anmeldung bei Yahoo hinzukriegen und im Notfall sogar was dafür zu bezahlen, falls der Versuch der Gratisanmeldung erfolglos bleibt. Eine Listung bei Yahoo ist für viele andere Suchmaschinen ein Grund, Deine Seite höher zu listen. Eine Promo-Software ist für all das nicht nötig, finde ich.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Harzteufel (7. Mai 2004)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass ich z.B. bei Altavista und Yahoo keine kostenlosen Einträge mehr vornehmen kann? Altavista nutzt doch jetzt Yahoo, oder? ..und bei Yahoo mus man 299 EUR für einen Eintrag bezahlen. :-/

Wie meldet Ihr euch an und vorallem bei welchen alternativen Suchmaschinen oder Katalogen wäre es sinnvoll?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

MfG Harzteufel


----------

